#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Instalação do Sarg

## rcar

É o seguinte: Tinha o sarg instalado rodando
relatórios beleza no Red hat 8, tive alguns problemas e então com a
orientação de um camarada de outro forum, disse que era só excluir os
diretorios onde se encontrava referências ao sarg, assim fiz,então
baixei de novo o arquivo rpm do sarg e instalei novamente, só que
entra o problema quando tento executar o sarg me dá a seguinte
mensagem:Cannot open language file: /etc/sarg/languages/English.
Quando excluo novamente e tento instalar me dá a mensagem de pacote
já instalado.

Há não tenho esse arquivo languages/English no servidor quem quiser
postar para mim agradeço...

Alguém poderia me ajudar?

Grato

----------


## rcar

Pesoal ninguém consegue me ajudar?

----------


## 1c3m4n

bom vc num devia ter excluido se vc usou rpm
pra desinstalar use
rpm -e squid
pra instalar
rpm -Uvh squid
o -Uvh serve pra atualizar pacotes mas se ele num tiver instalado ele já instala, assim evita conflito de pacotes

----------


## xstefanox

Faz o seguinte, desinstala o SARG antigo, como o amigo ali te disse, depois você reinstala novamente pegando o source ou o pacote rpm para a sua distribuição aqui:

*http://sarg.sourceforge.net
*

Para instalar pacotes .rpm:

*# rpm -ivh sarg-x.y.z.i386.rpm*

Para remover:

*# rpm -e sarg-x.y.z.rpm*

Para instalar pelo source:
*
# tar xvfz sarg-x.y.z.tar.gz
# cd sarg-x.y.z
# ./configure
# make
# make install
*

Para desinstalar um source:
*
Entre na pasta onde está contido o source e dê o seguinte comando:
# make uninstall
[/b[


Abraços!

E eu só consigo fazer o SARG gerar relatório quando ninguém está utilizando o proxy, por isso eu deixo agendado no cron para ele rodar sempre à meia noite.

*

----------


## TiagoCruz

Olá pessoal!!

Alguem ae pode me dar uma mão!?!?
Ref a Segmentation fault no sarg  :Frown: 

E se eu disse que tenho dois servidores CL 10 fazendo a mesma coisa:
Placas PC-Chips M810 LMR + Realtek 8139A;
Servidor de e-mail com o Postfix + Clamav;
Servidor de internet com Squid e autenticação;
Um servidor de cada lado de São Paulo, hehe Laughing

Um funciona e outro não!!! 8O 8O 8O 

To desesperado, porque se o cliente não ver os logs não adianta nada!!!

O problema deve ser algum pacote do proprio conectiva, porque o log do server zuado eu consigo gerar no outro server!

O CD de instalação foi o mesmo!!! Eu mesmo instalei!!! Re-instalar não adianda.... tentei quase todas as opções do SARG, mas nada!

No server que funciona, durante a instalação eu instalei somente o perfil de e-mail e fui adicionando o restante aos poucos. No segundo server, que não funciona, durante a instalação mesmo eu selecionei os tasks necessários, essa é a única diferença...

O sarg no padrãozão não analiza o log do squid no padrãozão tb....

Alguem por favor, tem algo a comentar?!?!?!

Valeu mesmo por QUALQUER ajuda!  :Wink:

----------

